# Ikeya sequential shifter (fabricate)



## shooly (Apr 25, 2006)

I am thinking about having one of these sequential shifters installed when I swap in an SR20DET + 5 speed transmision. the goal of my build-up is basically a steet-legal show, and time attack car...maybe drift a little bit if I can find safe areas.

my question> can the Ikeya sequential shift handle (stick) itself be cut down/fabricated so its shorter? nothing extreme, but just maybe 2"? Im guessing no, and it is that length for a reason. but then again- I suppose almost anything is possible when fabricating auto parts. also I want to cover the bottom with a shift-boot cover of some sort.


----------

